# KSW 13: Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Yusuke Kawaguchi



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi does anyone know that time 'KSW 13' is? pt et gmt ?:confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It is all over, Pudz by decision.


----------

